# Judo/JuJutsu



## Kevdak (Feb 27, 2007)

Hi, in my area (Canada), there is a martial arts school not far from my house. I went to see a class and I was told that it was a Judo Jusutsu class: both mixed into one. I am just wondering if this is right or wrong, should I be looking for somthing else? I don't know what to do


----------



## MarkBarlow (Feb 28, 2007)

While there is a great deal of overlap between the two arts, they have distinctly different goals and strategy.  Most judo is taught and practiced as a sport and tradition-based jujutsu is entirely focused on self defense.  

Have you observed a class and do they have a website?  Without knowing more about what and how they teach, I wouldn't feel capable of offering an informed opinion.


----------



## Kevdak (Feb 28, 2007)

No, they don't have a website, and I have observed a class and the teacher said that it was Judo with Jujutsu incoperated in it. Which is my question.
What is Judo with Jujutsu incorperated in it?


----------



## frank raud (Feb 28, 2007)

Kevdak, are you actually in Cornwall, or the surrounding area? There is good jiu jitsu in Chesterville, that may work for you.


----------



## Kevdak (Feb 28, 2007)

I am in Cornwall. I wanted to go check out the school out there but I need a car, which I don't have at the moment.


----------



## zDom (Feb 28, 2007)

Kevdak said:


> No, they don't have a website, and I have observed a class and the teacher said that it was Judo with Jujutsu incoperated in it. Which is my question.
> What is Judo with Jujutsu incorperated in it?



I'm just guessing/speculating, but I would say:

Judo as a base (as it is a good system) but adding in the "illegal" techniques that are not legal during Judo matches, but make great self-defense/combat techniques.

In hapkido class, my instructor often does this: he will show a legal judo technique such as a pin or lock, and then show some OTHER things that you can and probably SHOULD use in self defense, while pointing out that if you are competing in a judo match it is illegal.

Remember: Kano developed judo FROM jujutsu styles.


----------



## MarkBarlow (Feb 28, 2007)

Scott is probably right.  There are a lot of judo groups that will teach you the sport application and then add something like "but in a self defense situation, you'd do this".  

I'm not a big fan of this approach.  You fight the way you train and the likelihood of you remembering a technique you've spent a couple of minutes on rather than the throw you spent hours perfecting is pretty slim.  

On the bright side, judo is a great foundation art.  You'll find that your stamina, balance and coordination will all improve with regular training.  A good judoka is a tough opponent and randori is guaranteed to toughen you up.


----------



## MarkBarlow (Feb 28, 2007)

MarkBarlow said:


> I'm not a big fan of this approach.  You fight the way you train and the likelihood of you remembering a technique you've spent a couple of minutes on rather than the throw you spent hours perfecting is pretty slim.
> .



After rereading my post, I realized what a stupid statement this is.  The idea of perfecting anything in hours is ridiculous.  I should have said months, years, decades...not hours.  Forgive the brain fart.


----------



## frank raud (Feb 28, 2007)

Try the Cornwall Judo club on Third St west.


----------



## Kevdak (Feb 28, 2007)

That's the one I am talking about.


----------



## Kevdak (Feb 28, 2007)

Okay, so if I am to go back for another look at the Judo/Jujutsu school, what should I really be looking for?
What makes me stop and 2nd guess the schools is that they teach more than 1 style; I believe they are: Basic Karate, Judo, Jujutsu, Aiki-Jujutsu, Ninjutsu, and Aikido, all of which are I believe tought by the same person except for Aikido. Is this a warning sign?


----------



## MarkBarlow (Feb 28, 2007)

Kevdak said:


> Okay, so if I am to go back for another look at the Judo/Jujutsu school, what should I really be looking for?
> What makes me stop and 2nd guess the schools is that they teach more than 1 style; I believe they are: Basic Karate, Judo, Jujutsu, Aiki-Jujutsu, Ninjutsu, and Aikido, all of which are I believe tought by the same person except for Aikido. Is this a warning sign?


 
It would certainly send up a red flag for me.


----------



## Kevdak (Feb 28, 2007)

So now I am pretty much $*** out of luck for MA. There is one place left, Shorin-Ryu Karate and I don't know anything about it. It looks like its tought through someones house! Oh, I know this is the wrong forum, but I have heard bad things about Fang Shen Do Kung-Fu, just wondering if any of you have heard anything about them.


----------



## frank raud (Feb 28, 2007)

STAY AWAY from Fang Shen Do. A quick google will tell you it's more trouble than its worth. 
I should have checked some places out when I was there last weekend.

I'll see if I can get a reccomendation from some folks in Ingleside or Chesterville. I know there is some karate/BJJ 
http://www3.sympatico.ca/paul_bouvier/Contact.html  Sure can't beat the price, check it out.

The Cornwall Academy of Integral Karate is a not for profit organization. The fees charged are used to pay for the Dojo insurance and training equipment.

_Children classes are $1 per class.
Adult classes are $2 per class.
Tests are $10 per belt.
_


----------



## Kevdak (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks for the info: and Frank are you far from Cornwall?


----------



## frank raud (Feb 28, 2007)

I'm in Ottawa. Of course, you could always try boxing at Champs Eastside club.


----------



## Darth F.Takeda (May 6, 2007)

1st off. did what you saw look effective?
Did  they seem serious?
Did you get a good  vibe from the instructor?

My  Sesnei started  at the Trimont  Dojo, in the Soth Bronx, under Antonio  Perrara, and it was a Jujutsu,Judo  and Karate school, my Sensei studied Judo and Jujutsu together, competeingin Judo and studying  Jujutsu for the streetfights  common in his youth,and he did fine as a cop with it.
I have  to  disagree that Judo  Jujutsu  should not be studied together, it is actually an advantage,  many Jujutsu techniques should not  be  used in sparring (That's true of every  art, even Boxing has rabbit punches, just cant use them in the ring.) Judo  randori   gives you  a rule set to limit injury, so you can go all out with an opponent, this is  very valuable,  especially if you have not been in many nasty fights.
 Judo  and Jujutsu go together, when I do Judo  rules Randori, I dont use  arm break,  head thrwos and other  Jujutsu goddies, and they dont happen  even underf  pressure.
 When I have  fought, I always go toward the nastier stuff.

 Now  if this Sesnei is older, there  is a good chance he has studied  Judo,Jujutsu,  Aikido,Ninjutsu and Karate, he just might  have  more time with 1  or 2 arts  than the others. We  do  2 main arts at our Dojo,  but lots of us have done other arts, so allot of crosstraining goes on, you might walk in  and see someone enter  with a FMA strike combo,  use a Jujutsu head manipulation  and  end up using a Judo pin, to punch the downed  opponent  in the face. I digress,   if the instructor is  under 30 and claims profficeintcy  in  all the above  arts,  make like an Iron Maiden song  and Run to the Hills.


----------



## Kevdak (May 31, 2007)

Well, it's been ages since I've last been on here. Anyways I have had way too many things to do, but I am going to join the judo school near my house at least for a month or two and see how things go. Ill let everyone know how it goes. I hope for the best, wish me luck lol


----------



## Callandor (May 31, 2007)

MarkBarlow said:


> It would certainly send up a red flag for me.


Yes. If all those styles, except Aikido, are taught by one person... there's a small chance it's legit.


----------



## Kevdak (Jun 4, 2007)

Well, I went for my 1st class, I must say I enjoyed it very much. Great place. The teacher is 63 or 66 years old I can't remember. He has a black belt in Judo, Aiki-jutsu, Nin-jutsu, and Karate. The students are welcoming and very helpful. I think I have found my judo home.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 4, 2007)

Good for you!!


----------



## Kevdak (Jun 6, 2007)

Just got back from my 2nd class and 1st sparring class, I was able to defend myself from most attacks accept for a few and learned a few things from my judo partners.. I guess it is a good thing I know how to get full guard quick because I honestly believe that was the only bit that saved me from a nightmare.  Learning lots from my mistakes and acting on them.


----------

